# I have changed Buttons name



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=39703:ctmpphpsVDwuH.jpg] 


Button's is just perfect for our family, she is coming around more each day. It's only been 3 1/2 days and I feel like I have always had her. She has a personality so similar to Muffy, so gentle and kind. I dressed her in a dress for the reception and she didn't mind having it on. She's still scared I can't wait till I see a happy face on her.I have decided to rename her, her new name is BUTTONS AND BOWS, it fits her perfectly, she is so girly :wub: 

Matilda is doing much better today, I think when we went to Seattle and stayed in the hotel it was the best thing we could have done. I can see in the future they will be good sisters.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

How perfect!!!! :biggrin: I'm so happy for you Paula!!!! :chili: 

Buttons and Bows is an adorable name for such a sweet girl!!!! :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah!
How cute. I'm glad things are going so well.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yay im so happy for u and she is a doll :wub:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is beautiful Paula.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I love the name Buttons & Bows!! And what a great treat about going out of town. The girls being on neutral territory was a brilliant move, even if it was an accident! LOL

It took Jett 3 months before I saw a smile on his sweet little face. He seemed happy and I just thought maybe he wasn't a smiley guy. But after 3 months, his personality just blossomed. Can't wait to hear how she and Matilda progress.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yay I've been watching for an update! I knew it wouldn't be long till you had a dress for her, and those ear bows are so cute on her! I know that she will thrive with your love and care.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

so nice to hear an update, Paula  BUTTONS AND BOWS sounds sooo cute - CUTE just like how she looks like

Kat


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, she's sooooo cute!!! I am just so thrilled that things are working out so well!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Paula, this is so wierd!!! Sometimes Matilda reminds me of Abbey, and Archie has the same hair cut as Buttons, they look similar, I think. And what's really strange, Abbey's name on her AKC papers is Abbey Rose Buttons and Bows!!!! :new_shocked: How's that for coincidence!

You guys better fly out here and visit us!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a pretty name for her and she is just darling in that dress......Buttons & Bows is perfect!!!!! I am so glad she gets along with you other baby. That makes it so nice!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

can I just say.... AWWWW!!! She's beautiful!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love her new name! What a pretty girl she is! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 3 2008, 07:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615496


> Paula, this is so wierd!!! Sometimes Matilda reminds me of Abbey, and Archie has the same hair cut as Buttons, they look similar, I think. And what's really strange, Abbey's name on her AKC papers is Abbey Rose Buttons and Bows!!!! :new_shocked: How's that for coincidence!
> 
> You guys better fly out here and visit us![/B]



wow, that is a coincidence, does Arch like older women?lol I just love the name Buttons and Bows so feminie and she is all that. :wub: I love Abbeys full name you can almost sing to it  :brownbag:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AWW!! She's so cute! :wub: Love her new name!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

She's beautiful. I wish you the best!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Buttons is sooooo cute! I think the name suits perfectly!

Cyndi


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

She is adorable. I am so happy for you that things are working out. Buttons is one lucky puppy to have you for her new mommy.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It's so nice to hear to hear that Buttons and Bows is fitting into her new family so well. She looks adorable in her new dress.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she is such a sweet girl. Love the name change...adorable.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Paula, the name is perfect!! She is sooooooo beautiful--and she looks like a pup to me, not 8! This is such a beautiful story how it all worked out--I'm SO happy for you guys. Will you call her "BB" for short (not to infringe on LBB's nickname! :biggrin: )


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 3 2008, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615592


> Paula, the name is perfect!! She is sooooooo beautiful--and she looks like a pup to me, not 8! This is such a beautiful story how it all worked out--I'm SO happy for you guys. Will you call her "BB" for short (not to infringe on LBB's nickname! :biggrin: )[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Paula, she is beautiful, and so is her new name!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

She's adorable! :wub2: 
When I read the topic title I was like, oh no, I liked the name Buttons, but now Buttons and Bows it's just perfect!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula i love her new name and Buttons and Bows looks stunning in her dress. :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awwwwww, great name!!!!! Sweet little Buttons and Bows :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

a lovely name ,for a lovely girl..jo


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Perfect name for a perfectly adorable little girl!!! She is darling Paula and so lucky to have you!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

[attachment=39732:Buttons_..._welcome.jpg]

Archie


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 4 2008, 08:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615709


> [attachment=39732:Buttons_..._welcome.jpg]
> 
> Archie[/B]


hhahahah - sooo cute - Archie is in Loveeeeeeee :wub: 
I think Buttons and Bows is a fantastic name ... yes BB is good too ..


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Paula,

I'm so glad you wound up with Buttons and Bows. She is so pretty! I think matilda will enjoy having a sister. What a lucky little dog to have wound up with you for a mommy! It was meant to be!

Leslie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I'm just so happy that you 2 found each other. I know it was God's plan. :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hooray!!! I am so glad everyone is adjusting. I just adore Buttons and Bows!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Buttons and Bows is such an adorable girl :wub: I'm glad to hear that everyone is adjusting well!!


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm just so thrilled for you all. She is absolutely adorable, a little doll.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That is a perfect name. I can't wait to see your girls in matching outfits---It has got to happen....... :biggrin:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a pretty little girl Buttons and Bows is! :wub: Love the name, too. Fits her quite nicely.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I can't believe the new name - I was going to suggest that one ( great minds think alike  ) . Your new baby is an utter DELIGHT :heart: . Sarah


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 4 2008, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615709


> [attachment=39732:Buttons_..._welcome.jpg]
> 
> Archie[/B]





Oh Archie your such a little flirt :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: She has such a sweet little face! :wub: I am so happy things are working out so well!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

AWWW how DARLING Buttons and Bows looks! I KNOW so well what you mean about feeling she has been with you forever, that is how I felt about Glory Girl, even on the second day.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:wub: I love the name. :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I think the name change suits her well.  She is soooooo adorable! :wub:


----------

